# Property: selling privately in Dubai



## boris&L (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello

Decided to go ahead and sell one of my properties in Dubai. I am doing it privately and need guidance on the process. Has anyone done this before? 

Does anyone has a MOU RERA template and a Sales and Purchase Agreement RERA template?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nanthanee (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi there 
I recently took a course with RERA to be real estate agent 
Actually they already have new form to use by RERA, comes in 5 forms.
It suppose to be widely use by now, but don't seem like they have a control
over agencies. You can visit Simsari | Simple, Smart & Secure for more information.

To be honest with you. You can type and make your own MOU and SPA .. make
Online booking for transfer date. . I dont see any problem there.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

we purchased our property privately as in neither if us had or wanted to use a real estate agent. however, when dealing with a transaction of this size we wouldn't even consider doing it without a lawyer. even back in canada private sales are still ultimately handled by a real estate lawyer for final signing etc.

i strongly urge you to have some legal guidance through the process. our lawyer drafted up our MOU and guided us [and the sellers] through the process once we had settled on the price.


----------



## boris&L (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

